# Hallo auch



## Bee86 (24 Sep. 2018)

Hallöchen, mein Name ist Bee86. Ich wollte mich mal eben vorstellen und hoffe auf ein fröhliches miteinander.


----------



## Rolli (24 Sep. 2018)

Dann mal Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Padderson (24 Sep. 2018)

na dann Welcomne aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (24 Sep. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## hirnknall (28 Sep. 2018)

Na dann, hau rein. Du weißt ja, der schlechteste Beitrag ist immer der, der nicht geschrieben wurde soso

Solltest du hier und da noch Fragen, kein Ding, der *General* steht dir immer mit Rat und Tat zur Verfügung


----------

